# Mi disco duro Samsung ha muerto



## Rock Lee (Oct 5, 2006)

Despues de comprarme ordenador nuevo y montarlo resulta que mi disco duro que tenia en el otro ordenador ya no funciona, no lo detecta la bios. El que tengo es un sp1203n UDMA, y me gustaria saver si puedo intentar colocarle la electronica de un sp1213c Serial ATA. La mecanica parece la misma y el conexionado entre la plaquita y la mecanica es la misma, me da miedo cambiarla y estropear el serial ata. Que me aconsejais? podria probar suerte?


----------



## maunix (Oct 5, 2006)

Rock Lee dijo:
			
		

> Despues de comprarme ordenador nuevo y montarlo resulta que mi disco duro que tenia en el otro ordenador ya no funciona, no lo detecta la bios. El que tengo es un sp1203n UDMA, y me gustaria saver si puedo intentar colocarle la electronica de un sp1213c Serial ATA. La mecanica parece la misma y el conexionado entre la plaquita y la mecanica es la misma, me da miedo cambiarla y estropear el serial ata. Que me aconsejais? podria probar suerte?



Yo que tu no haría eso.  He hecho ese tipo de trabajos pero con placas IDENTICAS en discos IDENTICOS y gralmente para sacar los datos de algún disco al que se le había dañado la placa de control.

El Serial Ata y el UDMA son bastante diferentes.  Las placas son similares, sí, pero encontrarás similaridades incluso de un disco de 40 Gigas a uno de 160!.  Las similaridades se deben más que nada a que los fabricantes de chips suelen hacer a sus IC pin compatibles y además a que el layout del PCB viene dado por características del "gabinete del disco duro" y la temperatura, más que por la electrónica en sí.

Saludos


----------



## JV (Oct 5, 2006)

Coincido con maunix, por mas que se vean similares a la vista las placas no son iguales si no son misma marca y modelo, el PCB se diseña para que sirva para varios modelos a fin de poder bajar los costos de fabricacion de los mismos.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 6, 2006)

Perdonar mi ignorancia, que es el PCB?
Entonces lo ideal seria encontrar justo el mismo modelo?
Y si es asi, como puedo conseguir una placa para el sp1203n?
Donde puedo encontrar información de las placas de estos disco duros?, ya he mirado en samsung y sale esto:

INFORMACION DEL UDMA
Features  

Formatted Capacity = 120GB
Ultra ATA 133 compatible (Default : UDMA 100 Mode 5)
Fluid Dynamic Bearing Spindle Motor Technology
High Speed Dual Digital Signal Processor (DSP) Based Architecture
ATA S.M.A.R.T. Compliant
ATA Security Mode Feature Set
ATA Host Protected Area Feature Set
ATA Automatic Acoustic Management Feature Set
ATA 48-bit Address Feature Set
ATA Device Configuration Overlay Feature Set
Multi-Burst On-The-Fly Error Correction
NoiseGuard™
SilentSeek™

Specifications  

Drive Configuration 

  Interface   ATA-7 
  Bytes per Sector  512 
  Buffer Size  2 Mbytes 

Performance Specification  

  Read Seek Time(typical)   
  Track to Track  0.8 ms 
  Average  8.9 ms 
  Full Stroke  18.0 ms 
  Average Latency  4.17 ms 
  Rotational Speed   7,200 rpm 
  Data Transfer Rate   
  Media to/from Buffer (max.)  840 Mbits/s 
  Buffer to/from Host(max.)  133Mbytes/s
  Drive Ready Time(typical)   7 sec

Reliability Specification 

  Non-recoverable Read Error  1 sector in 1014 bits 
  MTBF  500,000 POH 
  Start/Stop Cycles (Ambient)  50,000 
  Component Design Life  5 years

Acoustic (Average Sound Power) 

  Idle  2.7 Bel
  Random Read/Write  2.8 Bel 

Environmental Specification 

  Temperature   
  Operating  5 ~ 55°C 
  Non-operating  -40 ~70°C 
  Thermal Gradient(max.)  20°C/hr 
  Humidity (non-condensing)   
  Operating  5 ~ 90 % 
  Non-operating  5 ~ 95 % 
  Linear Shock (1/2 sine pulse)   
  Operating, 2ms  63 G 
  Non-operating, 2ms  350 G 
  Vibration (swept sine, 1 octave per minute)20   
  Linear Shock (1/2 sine pulse)   
  Operating   
  5 ~ 21 Hz  0.034" (double amplitude) 
  21 ~ 300 Hz  1.5 Gp-p 
  Non-operating   
  5 ~ 21 Hz  0.195" (double amplitude) 
  21 ~ 500 Hz  8 Gp-p 
  Altitude (relative to sea level)   
  Operating  -1,000 to 10,000 feet 
  Non-operating  -1,000 to 40,000 feet

Power Requirements 

  Voltage  5V°±5% / 12V°±10%
  Spin Up Current (max.)  780/2250 mA 
  Read/Write On-Track(typ.)  8.0 W 
  Seek2(typ.)  9.0 W 
  IIdle(typ.)  7.2 W 
  Standby(typ.)  0.4 W 
  Sleep(typ.)   0.4 W 

INFORMACION DEL SERIAL ATA

Features 

Formatted Capacity = 120GB
Serial ATA Interface
Fluid Dynamic Bearing Spindle Motor Technology
High Speed Dual Digital Signal
Processor (DSP) Based Architecture
ATA S.M.A.R.T. Compliant
ATA Security Mode Feature Set
ATA Host Protected Area Feature Set
ATA Automatic Acoustic Management Feature Set
ATA 48-bit Address Feature Set
ATA Device Configuration Overlay Feature Set
Multi-Burst On-The-Fly Error Correction
NoiseGuard™
SilentSeek™
Hot-Plug & Hot-Swap capable

Specifications  

Drive Configuration Interface   

  Serial-ATA 1.0  
  Bytes per Sector  512 
  Buffer Size  81 Mbytes 

Performance Specification  

  Read Seek Time(typical)   
  Track to Track  0.8 ms 
  Average  8.9 ms 
  Full Stroke  18.0 ms 
  Average Latency  4.17 ms 
  Rotational Speed   7,200 rpm 
  Data Transfer Rate   
  Media to/from Buffer (max.)  840 Mbits/s 
  Buffer to/from Host(max.)  150Mbytes/s
  Drive Ready Time(typical)   7 sec

Reliability Specification 

  Non-recoverable Read Error  1 sector in 1014 bits 
  MTBF  500,000 POH 
  Start/Stop Cycles (Ambient)  50,000 
  Component Design Life  5 years 

Acoustic (Average Sound Power) 

  Idle  2.7 Bel 
  Random Read/Write  2.8 Bel 

Environmental Specification 

  Temperature   
  Operating  5 ~ 55°C 
  Non-operating  -40 ~70°C 
  Thermal Gradient(max.)  20°C/hr 
  Humidity (non-condensing)   
  Operating  5 ~ 90 % 
  Non-operating  5 ~ 95 % 
  Linear Shock (1/2 sine pulse)   
  Operating, 2ms  63 G 
  Non-operating, 2ms  350 G 
  Vibration (swept sine, 1 octave per minute)20   
  Linear Shock (1/2 sine pulse)   
  Operating   
  5 ~ 21 Hz  0.034" (double amplitude) 
  21 ~ 300 Hz  1.5 Gp-p 
  Non-operating   
  5 ~ 21 Hz  0.195" (double amplitude) 
  21 ~ 500 Hz  8 Gp-p 
  Altitude (relative to sea level)   
  Operating  -1,000 to 10,000 feet 
  Non-operating  -1,000 to 40,000 feet 

Power Requirements 

  Voltage  5V°±5% / 12V°±10% 
  Spin Up Current (max.)  820 / 2250 mA 
  Read/Write On-Track(typ.)  8.5 W 
  Seek2(typ.)  9.5 W 
  IIdle(typ.)  7.7 W 
  Standby(typ.)  0.9 W 
  Sleep(typ.)   0.9 W 

Creo que son muy similares, solo necesito saber que si pruebo a cambiar la placa del SERIAL ATA no la rompa poniendola a funcionar con la mecanica del UDMA nada mas.
Lo que quiero es recuperar los datos como sea, estais seguros de que no puedo hacerlo de esta manera?
Por favor necesito ayuda.


----------



## JV (Oct 6, 2006)

El PCB (Print Circuit Board) es la placa donde estan los componentes soldados.
Si cambias la placa lo logico seria hacerlo por una de un disco identico, no tan facil de conseguir o demasiado costoso. Te recomiendo que veas si hay un tecnico que se dedique a los discos en tu zona, porque hay casos de no reconocimiento del disco por falla de algun regulador o alguna resistencia fusible que se quemo, he visto disco rescatados de esa forma.


----------



## frankPS (Oct 19, 2006)

Hola Rock Lee, si Hdd viejo funcionaba bien en la PC vieja y ahora en la nueva no funciona, debes revisar si el SETUP de la PC nueve tiene habilitado todos los parametros para reconocer el disco viejo. 
Si hicistes una correcta manipulacion al cambiar el Hdd, no tiene porque haberse roto, revisa tambien el cable de datos y los conectores de alimentacion. 
Saludos 
 FrankPS


----------



## Azazel999 (Ene 27, 2010)

alguien podria darme algun consejo para esta situacion:
lo que sucede es que hace poco formatee mi equipo y al instalar el nuevo sistema operativo el disco particionado como d para entra me sale como si estuviera dando la opcion de abrir con, la Unica  manera es dandole click derecho explorar


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 27, 2010)

Rock lee STOP! antes de abrir o hacer algo con el disco. Primero lo primero. Cuando el disco viejo estaba en la pc vieja, estaba instalado como MASTER! ahora tienes un computador nuevo con un disco nuevo y este nuevo disco es MASTER. Que pasa cuando colocas un disco seteado como MASTER en un computador que ya existe otro disco MASTER?? 

No lo ve o deberia dar error, a no ser que estemos hablando que lo estes instalando en el segundo canal, en donde alli si pueden convivir dos discos MASTER

Azazel999, escribiste en un hilo distinto. Abre otro hilo con tu problema.


----------

